# November 2015 Member Monthly Giveaway!



## Jim

Here is your chance to win a very cool TinBoats hat, hot off the presses. We have Camo, Pink Camo for the ladies, and a vintage mesh hat for the non-camo folks. These hats are awesome, you probably have seen my ugly mug sporting one in a picture or two. :LOL2: 
Hats are available for sale if you really want one, PM me for info.  

*Rules*
1, Open to all members of the forum!
2, Reply to this thread with "IN"
3, Ends November 30, 2015. Winner will be chosen by Random.org
4, *Winner has ONE Week to claim the hat via private message or you forfeit.*

*Bonus Chance:* Head on over to the homepage and enter to win a second time for a second hat. That contest is open to everyone, member or not.

*https://www.tinboats.net/*

Disclaimer: All rules can change because


----------



## fool4fish1226

IN


----------



## Wyatt

IN!


----------



## Deduck

IN


----------



## earl60446

IN


----------



## Moedaddy

IN


----------



## Kismet

*IN​*


=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Seon

In :lol:


----------



## Steve A W

In


----------



## rednecknproud21

IN


----------



## 74Smoker

In!


----------



## BigShow

In


----------



## Fire1386

IN


----------



## lovedr79

in


----------



## Fishfreek

"IN"


----------



## Buckshot Bill

In!


----------



## Clint KY

"IN" - this would look great with my Got Tin? tee shirt.


----------



## fender66

IN


----------



## ShadowWalker

In


----------



## FishingCop

In


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## estrst25

In.........


----------



## eli2

IN


----------



## rons

"IN"


----------



## -CN-

IN


----------



## aeviaanah

In!


----------



## cliff58

In!


----------



## Bigwrench

In


----------



## jklett

IN


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In


----------



## moelkhuntr

IN


----------



## daschmetterling

IN


----------



## Fisherjeep

IN [-o<


----------



## heycookieman

In


----------



## BigTerp

IN


----------



## lymanx

IN


----------



## IADIVER

"IN"


----------



## bptjr

IN


----------



## duckweed

In


----------



## HeyItzCJ

IN


----------



## AllOutdoors

In


----------



## bellman

IN


----------



## Texas Prowler

IN

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## ScouterJames

IN


----------



## worminken

IN


----------



## paper

IN


----------



## overboard

In


----------



## lundwc16

IN


----------



## outlawfan80

IN!!


----------



## mirroman

In [-o<


----------



## jwsteel86

IN!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringo Steele

IN :wink:


----------



## flintcreek

IN


----------



## flatboat

IN


----------



## ronnied919

In


----------



## DarynCashmark

In


----------



## Attwanl

IN


----------



## wlfman40

*IN*


----------



## Androsyn

IN


----------



## New River Rat

IN


----------



## Big Aug

IN


----------



## Snowshoe

"IN"


----------



## Goldiegoo

IN


----------



## heron2000

IN


----------



## moelkhuntr

IN


----------



## SumDumGuy

In.


----------



## moelkhuntr

IN


----------



## Jim

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! The winner picked by random.org was Attwanl

Congrats man! PM me your mailing info and what hat you want and I will send it out!

Jim


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats!


----------



## paper

=D> 

Excellent!!


----------



## AllOutdoors

Congrats!


----------



## Wyatt

Well heck, I reckon this hat is getting added to the xmas list. 

Congrats!


----------



## FishingCop

congrats


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer:


----------



## fender66

Congrats!

May this hat keep the wind and sunburn off your dome. :mrgreen:


----------



## Moedaddy

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Texas Prowler

Congrats

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Attwanl

Waahoooo! 
I won, can't believe it. Sorry for taking so long to reply, working out of town. Things get real busy sometimes. 
Thanks everyone for the congrats.
I'm picking the orange camo, will be sporting it with pride. 
Thanks


----------

